# gang box placement markings on studs



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you talking about device boxes? If they’re on a wall where positioning needs to be precise (like tile), I laser level the device holes.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

99cents said:


> Are you talking about device boxes? If they’re on a wall where positioning needs to be precise (like tile), I laser level the device holes.


Like this...


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Or am I wrong on if the slash starts on the left or right and the box is generally on the right side of the stud unless the electrician says to put a particular one on the left side.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

never heard of it
but it sounds good


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> never heard of it
> but it sounds good


Well the direction of left or right on the stud was only my best guess, but sounds like I was wrong on that part.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

are there any already put up that you can compare to?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Estwing to the bottom of the box for a receptacle, stick to the bottom of the box for a switch.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

99cents said:


> Estwing to the bottom of the box for a receptacle, stick to the bottom of the box for a switch.


But don't you mark out for new apprentices which stud you want them on? Maybe it's a USA thing for the > sign to indicate it?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Vladaar said:


> But don't you mark out for new apprentices which stud you want them on? Maybe it's a USA thing for the > sign to indicate it?


Sure, we put an arrow on the stud. I do it for myself even if I’m working alone. I thought your question was more about mounting height. I don’t get too excited about accuracy unless a difference of 1/4” will be noticed because of horizontal lines on the wall finish. I don’t know if that answers your question.

The “slash marks” might be an American thing.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

99cents said:


> Sure, we put an arrow on the stud. I do it for myself even if I’m working alone. I thought your question was more about mounting height. I don’t get too excited about accuracy unless a difference of 1/4” will be noticed because of horizontal lines on the wall finish. I don’t know if that answers your question.
> 
> The “slash marks” might be an American thing.


An arrow would be great can't mess that up, but guess it's a extra line so takes away from efficiency? LoL.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

put a quick arrow head on the level line
I put a level mark on the desired side of the stud


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

in our little world its--------
line on top with curve on bottom = top of box
line on bottom with curve on top = bottom of box
an arrow = center of box 
box goes to side of point 
if its wood and plastic box hammer hight for recepts

if its cheap tape measure and hammer hight for lay out 

if its money its all lasers , or water levels , or string lines


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> Like this...
> 
> View attachment 163512


It seems to me that one of those 2 boxes is wrong.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There's no standard for this.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

It's an arrow. It points to the side the box goes on. Slash points up box on top. Slash points down. Box on bottom. 

A line with a C is center of the box. Usually you will see this for wall mounted octagon boxes for lighting.



splatz said:


> There's no standard for this.


This is standard for other trades too. Every company I've worked for has done it this way except for one small family company. They had their own unique ways of doing everything from color coding to layout. It was awful.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

I know this is standard for BC and Alberta. Steel stud framers use this method for laying out studs.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> View attachment 163518
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is standard for BC and Alberta. Steel stud framers use this method for laying out studs.


That is exactly how I was taught, and how I’ve been doing it for 38 years. Last year was the first time I had anyone that put the box at the wrong elevation. He was older than me, and told me I’ve been doing it wrong! So who’s right, him, or everyone I ever worked with?

I thought the technique came from carpenters. The waste side is the angled line. So the kept side is the other side, the side you put the box.

For center of box, it gets two angled lines to form an arrow.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Interesting sounds like whatever employer I might have could do it differently. I'll just make sure I have a grasp of this and ask how they do it when time comes.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> View attachment 163518
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is standard for BC and Alberta. Steel stud framers use this method for laying out studs.


This is what I've been taught.


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Every journeyman will have their own way of doing things. It's always better to ask before installing all of the boxes 4 inches too high/low.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the top of of the switch box to be at 48-5/8” from the top plate. Makes sheet rocking so much easier, if you do that kind of thing that is….


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

matt1124 said:


> I like the top of of the switch box to be at 48-5/8” from the top plate. Makes sheet rocking so much easier, if you do that kind of thing that is….


top of switch box = 48"
Meets handicap rules ( at least in MB)
Drywallers don't do me any favours with their rotozips, so I don't care about them


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Seldom have I seen on drawings where the boxes are marked on either side of the studs.
Unless there is a good reason, boxes on wood studs get mounted on the right side . I'm right handed and that's the hand holding the hammer or impact.
Boxes on metal studs go on the closed side so the AC 90 doesnt run in the cavity


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

matt1124 said:


> I like the top of of the switch box to be at 48-5/8” from the top plate. Makes sheet rocking so much easier, if you do that kind of thing that is….


I used to try to do that as well. Then I asked a drywaller about it and he said he didn't care because he used a rotozip. So I stopped caring too.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

